# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Chemo of kan ik zelf kiezen

## Fan

Chemo of kan ik zelf kiezen. Dit is de titel van het boek dat deze maand uitgebracht wordt. Auteur is Drs. Henk Trentelman. 
Henk is ervaringsdeskundige maar ook lid van de Werkgroep Welzijn Kankerpatiënten die zich inzet om voor uitbehandelde kankerpatiënten therapiekeuzevrijheid van de grond te krijgen.
Wilt u meer weten dan kunt u op deze link info vinden :


http://www.natriumbicarbonaat.blogspot.com/


Proefproces 
In het boek is ook de link: http://www.mijnervaringmetchemo.nl/ opgenomen naar een website, waar kankerpatiënten hun ervaring met chemo kunnen vermelden, wat van belang is voor een in voorbereiding en nog te voeren juridisch proefproces, dat zal zijn gebaseerd op de toepassing van chemotherapie in relatie tot..... de afgelegde (artsen) eed van Hippocrates.

Op onderstaand syposium zal het thema van het boek besproken worden, lees verder op de link: http://www.natriumbicarbonaat.blogspot.com/

Frontier-symposium 2008, Krasnapolsky Amsterdam (update 28/09/08)

Op zaterdag 15 november 2008 zullen Drs. H.J. (Henk) Trentelman en Dr. W. (Wim) Huppes aanwezig zijn als sprekers op het Frontier-symposium 2008: http://www.frontiersymposium.nl/ in het Grand Hotel Krasnapolsky te Amsterdam. Het thema zal, ondermeer, zijn de therapie-keuzevrijheid voor de (terminale) kankerpatienten, zoals al geruime tijd in Duitsland en recent ook in Engeland (18 ziekenhuizen) van kracht is geworden,

----------

